# Jost Abrasives



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Just a reminder that CSR Building Supplies stocks Jost abrasives in pre cut sheets, 9" discs and 3.5" x 33' rolls.

drywalldelivery.com

http://csrbuilding.ca/product-categ...ols-pre-cut-sandpaper-screens-jost-abrasives/


----------

